# Ink pump



## bohringer (Nov 18, 2013)

A client advised me that the ink in a Churchill fountain pen plunger (pump) does not flow down towards the bottom of the container but sticks at the top. This causes the nib to run dry and he has to open up and screw down the plunger occasionally to keep writing!
Has anybody a suggestion how to neutralize the static or whatever forces and have the ink flow where it should?


----------



## penmaker56 (Nov 18, 2013)

A small bead that can float, inside the convertor, will relieve the situation. But the bead must float on top of the ink, and not sink, if it sinks it will block the feed channel.


----------



## monophoto (Nov 18, 2013)

This is a common problem with fountain pen converters/pumps.  It is caused when the surface tension of the ink is strong enough to form and hold a 'bubble' of ink at the top of the converter, and gravity is not strong enough to cause that bubble to flow to the bottom of the converter, when the pen is in the nib-down position.   The probability that this will occur increases as the amount of ink left in the converter diminishes - ie, it is a warning that the converter is going to need to be refilled.

While the problem is really a property of the ink being used, the design of the converter does have an impact.  Some high-end fountain pens come with converters that have small glass or plastic beads inside the converter.  These beads are heavy enough that when the nib is pointed down, they roll down the inside of the converter, break up the surface tension, and force the ink to flow toward the section.

Options to solve this problem include:
1.  Changing ink.  An ink that has less surface tension is less likely to have this problem.  
2.  If the ink is especially saturated (eg, some of the Noodler's inks), you can experiment with adding water, or possibly even glycerin, to reduce the surface tension.
3.  Most kit pens use the 'universal converter'.  If you look around, you may be able to find 'international converters' with a bead.
4.  Some converters will come apart.  In those cases, you can add a bead, or possibly a short length of metal spring (say from a cheap clicker-style ballpoint) pen.


----------



## bohringer (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the Info! This really helps. With it I should be able to solve the problem.


----------

